# What is paisapay all about in ebay?



## arunks (Sep 24, 2007)

What is paisapay all about in ebay?

Plz tell me .. how can i use it.. whats benefit.. which bank account is supported and how to use it.. is there any risk or something else?

plz tell me .. i m on ebay from 2004 but have never used paisapay.. i always thought it is not safe..

what do u think guys..plz reply


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 24, 2007)

eBay is a trusted company, It owns Paypal!

However, PayPal is not officially available in India, the reason why there is PaisaPay.

As eBay.in puts it.


> Buyer pays eBay (and not the seller) through Credit Card or Online Bank Transfer
> 
> The seller is credited for the payment only after the Bank confirms the transaction
> 
> eBay consolidates all confirmed PaisaPay transactions and sends a cheque / demand draft to each seller on a regular basis



You can either use Credit Card or allow it you directly access your Bank Account.

*pages.ebay.in/help/community/paisapay.html


----------

